# Chabeli Sastre, Ludovica Martino, Grazia Schiavo - The Turning Point (IT-2021) 1080p Web



## zorg (24 Apr. 2022)

Chabeli Sastre, Ludovica Martino, Grazia Schiavo - The Turning Point (IT-2021) 1080p Web
Original title "La svolta"



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Format : MPEG-4 at 7 355 kb/s
Length : 252 MiB for 4 min 47 s 204 ms

Video #0 : AVC at 7 156 kb/s
Aspect : 1920 x 856 (2.243) at 23.976 fps

Audio #0 : AAC at 192 kb/s
Infos : 2 channels, 48.0 kHz

https://k2s.cc/file/92aff99c5ef27/26018lsv.rar
or
https://rapidgator.net/file/50e18fb1fec5bd1aa7f5b50312e3c0c5/26018lsv.rar.html
or
https://filefox.cc/7zh2wfh4cxa5

(pass: hef)






​


----------



## Punisher (25 Apr. 2022)

tausend Dank fürs teilen


----------



## Padderson (25 Apr. 2022)

fein fein:thumbup:


----------

